# Love Scarlet



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Gotta love Scarlet!


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

how big is he? 7 pointer?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

hiroku said:


> how big is he? 7 pointer?


yeah 7 pointers, around 9" but I hate him now!

He doesn't like any fish swim near him!


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

how long have you had him?


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

nice I just picked one up as well is your 9 head to tail?


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

Wish I had a better camera but here's mine I just got it seems fine with tank mates


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> how long have you had him?


like a week

the reason I said it is a 7 pointers, because it displayed a faint shade of red





















hiroku said:


> nice I just picked one up as well is your 9 head to tail?


yes, 8" without tail, it's bulky! 










I know you got yours from Brian, if I knew it was that nice, I'd pick it up too!


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

na i didn't get this one from Brian I got him from R2O where did u get ur's from?


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

This is the one I got from Brian small little guy but very nice tail and fin color hope he grows out to be a 7 pointer


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

hiroku said:


> na i didn't get this one from Brian I got him from R2O where did u get ur's from?


how big is it? :O (looks like sao felix in the pic)... $700?


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

just a bit bigger than ur's =)


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Darn. Thought you were talking about me. Haha. Nice pleco. Which L number is she?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

scarletfire said:


> darn. Thought you were talking about me. Haha. Nice pleco. Which l number is she?


L25 pleco


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

I got the red back in the fins=)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

very nice plecos guys! I love L25s, only if they dont grow to such huge sizes.


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

They grow very slow if u get them small prob take u years to grow out worst case if it gets to big I would take it off u haha!


----------



## eddie (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is a picture of my 7"


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

That one was almost mine haha u got it from that guy john I didn't have any room for the other fish so I didn't buy it it was a nice one


----------



## eddie (Mar 8, 2007)

John


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

Wasn't that his name ? Lol I could be wrong a out the name but it was that batch with pacu?


----------



## eddie (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah Drew....so you are the guy he was talking about, he did mention to me someone emailed/called him while I was on my way down to his place


----------



## CalgaryWildman (Jan 17, 2013)

*Where did you get this and can I ask pricing*

You can always code the pricing if your wife is around as I hear this are a small ransom now when bigger than 6".


----------

